# Found this buried at the base of a big beech tree! What is it ?



## Buckshot (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is an artifact or rock of some sort that I have recently found and need some help with identification. It came from Forsyth County Georgia. I found a huge Beech Tree w/ lots of indian writing on it. One drawing was what looked like maybe a turtle in its shell w/ only the tail out or something pointing straight down. I dug about a foot down and this rock was wedged between some roots. I cracked it trying to free it from the roots. It is a four sided pyramid shaped rock w/ flat top and a hole in one side. What is it ?


----------



## luv2drum (Dec 10, 2009)

Very interesting. Can't wait till you find out what it is. Have you tried   contacting an organization that specializing in things like this.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 10, 2009)

?????????????????? cant wait to see the ideas on this one. lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2009)

I`m not tryin` to be disheartenin`, but it looks like a geofact to me.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not tryin` to be disheartenin`, but it looks like a geofact to me.



What it looks like to me.

I'm not saying those aren't Native American markings, but I saw and old beech tree that had 1916 carved in it and a name that was not legible.  To be Native American, they would have to be at least 30 to 50 years older than what I saw and I just don't know what they would look like being that old.  Interesting markings to say the least.


----------



## graveleye (Dec 11, 2009)

yea.. I don't mean this to sound bad, but that just looks like a rock to me.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 11, 2009)

Keep digging.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 11, 2009)

lovestone...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 11, 2009)

That's the marker for the lost Confederate Gold!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 11, 2009)

hevishot said:


> lovestone...



I had a good buddy of mine who is not with us anymore would refer to stuff like that as "Indian lovestone". 
When we use hunt arrowheads as a kid he would call them out "Ahhh...that aint an arrowhead. It's an Indian lovestone". 
It wasnt until I was much older that I finally got the rest of the verse.
I havent heard that in a long time


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Dec 11, 2009)

You can make alot of things out of a rock when your looking hard for something.But its sad to say alot of things are  just  rocks


----------



## thurston1979 (Dec 11, 2009)

Speaking of carvings in trees. I learned something to that i didnt think about. Well when me and family went to north georgia for thanksgiving holidays, we did a lil exploring while we was up there. We come up on a big white oak that had names scratched in it my wifes family and friends mostly. Well i seen my mother in law and father in laws name in there that was done in 1979. Well there names are no longer at eye level with the tree they are about 15 foot up the tree. I just thought it was neat, never really give it much thought, till i seen it is all.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 11, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> Speaking of carvings in trees. I learned something to that i didnt think about. Well when me and family went to north georgia for thanksgiving holidays, we did a lil exploring while we was up there. We come up on a big white oak that had names scratched in it my wifes family and friends mostly. Well i seen my mother in law and father in laws name in there that was done in 1979. Well there names are no longer at eye level with the tree they are about 15 foot up the tree. I just thought it was neat, never really give it much thought, till i seen it is all.



That's cool because the carvings I saw on the beech tree were at chest level.  Maybe the trees grow a different way?


----------



## thurston1979 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea this white oak i seen was not as big as this tree shown dont look like. I guess it could be determined by age of tree to. If ya carve on it at a young age its still reaching for the sky. Then in its older ages starts filling out. Yea and they could grow diffrent ways. heck idk still cool though


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 12, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> Speaking of carvings in trees. I learned something to that i didnt think about. Well when me and family went to north georgia for thanksgiving holidays, we did a lil exploring while we was up there. We come up on a big white oak that had names scratched in it my wifes family and friends mostly. Well i seen my mother in law and father in laws name in there that was done in 1979. Well there names are no longer at eye level with the tree they are about 15 foot up the tree. I just thought it was neat, never really give it much thought, till i seen it is all.



Maybe it was carved while standing on a limb???  Lower limbs will fall off and heal over without leaving much external evidence.  It would be very unusual for a tree to grow UP, so to speak.  If so, you would see a lot of old fencerows hanging up in the air.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably dug up someones property corner


----------



## Buckshot (Dec 13, 2009)

*More carvings!!!!*

Here are a couple of dates on the tree. 1916, ??67??68??, Tomahawk, Rabbit & something else on couple of large trees next to Beech tree, and BUCKSHOT ! All of these are eye level except the tomahawk and its about 8-9ft off the ground. I've always heard that where you mark on the tree is where it stays as far as higth goes. The marks stretch as the tree grows. It grows out not up. Not sure though, but it sounds good!


----------



## Joshua Wilson (Dec 13, 2009)

Nytrobud1 said:


> You can make alot of things out of a rock when your looking hard for something.But its sad to say alot of things are  just  rocks




Way to be a pessimist pal....


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 13, 2009)

The one I saw didn't look near as clear.  Cool tree.


----------



## whatsamerc (Dec 13, 2009)

Joshua Wilson said:


> Way to be a pessimist pal....[/QUOTE
> 
> i think nytro did a fair job of explaining it...........


----------



## frankwright (Dec 13, 2009)

Prehistoric Mouse Trap?


----------



## schreck_1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't say what the rock is, but I can tell you that trees grow out from the tip, not up from the base.  Only plants like grass and bamboo (which is acutally a kind of grass) grow from the base.  If there are carvings 8 or 9 feet up, thats also about the same height they were carved at.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2009)

The tree is not very old at least not old enough for Native Americans to carve on it unless they were born in the 1900's. The rock on the other hand was drilled to hold a cooking bar in a fireplace or used in a forged. The uses would proably be endless to whatever your needs would be. I have seen such rocks in old homes in the North Carolina's Mountains.


----------



## Wheeler686 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just goes to show that no matter where you go, no matter what you think you've seen that noone else has seen, chances are that someone has beat you to it.

Wheeler


----------

